# McLaren test shot



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

<<eom>>


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Thats badass will it fit a tyco???


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Thats badass will it fit a tyco???


I hope to have them both in T-Jet and X-Trac styles, not sure about Tyco...
Dan


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lenny, that body looks like a FRAY natural! I love the lines! (you had better hide that testshot someplace. In a few years it should be worth a fortune!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lenny,

If you're doing XTracs, make a few extra for sale, please.  I know of at least one buyer. Looks great for an early prototype. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Excellent work Lenny

FYI any body that fits and XT will fit a TYCO slim line


Roger Corrie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

roadrner said:


> Lenny,
> 
> If you're doing XTracs, make a few extra for sale, please.  I know of at least one buyer. Looks great for an early prototype. :thumbsup: rr


The plans are to mass produce them. I'm right now trying to decide on how many to make and where they'll be made. There are a few others in the works, like an Edsel, a Karmann Ghia and a Cheetah Roadster (shown here)...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Now I want one of those Roadsters when they are ready.

Roger Corrie


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there-


That is a gorgeous piece!
It looks like a very smooth, crisp casting. a beautiful job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

A little more info on the Maclaren--
It is now the second fastest street car in the world.
Mercedes will not be funding the new project.
Maclaren with forge ahead with out their support and still build the Maclaren GT car with 12 cyl. Benz power. 
It it rumored to be a super tourer (GT+2)

Thanks for sharing the pics.. a really good job!


Cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Super job Lenny! How ever many you make, make a couple extra for me.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice job Lenny.I was thinking the other day that car would be a great race body.Very nice!!!

Mike


----------



## EER (Jul 11, 2001)

Lenny
Add me to the list if you get them into production.
Eric


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Lenny :wave: 
That looks fantastic! She's gonna be a beauty when shes finished! Keep us posted on the progress! Great Work!

Larry


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

now thats a nice car


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

Lenny, please add me to the list, and I mean the others that are in planning stage as well. Great job...

Jeff


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Re: McLaren F1GT

I'll have four for the XT chassis when they are ready!

dean


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the first car looks like a great racer, the second looks even better. I'll pick up a master case of those babies.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

That looks very nice...
Put me on the list also...
Scott


----------



## EER (Jul 11, 2001)

Any updates on this body?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

EER said:


> Any updates on this body?


 Nope...


----------



## EER (Jul 11, 2001)

I would was hoping to see this go into production. Any idea if it will?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

EER said:


> I would was hoping to see this go into production. Any idea if it will?


 This and a handful of other bodies will be coming out in the next 3 to 9 months. The plans are to offer my own 'T-Jet' chassis, but we'll have to see if I can get all the 'goodies' in it that I want (polymer mags, mean green-type arm or a variant of the Quadralam arm, copper electrical system and more...), and still keep the price low. I've run into some 'issues' with the factory and may need to outsource different parts of the chassis to various vendors. At this point, the chassis has a 50-50 chance of making it...

Here are the T-Jet bodies I'm working on now, some of which could see production soon:

Super Modified
Hot Rod Coupe
Hot Rod Roadster
Cheetah
Cheetah Roadster
Indy Racer
Gran Prix Racer
Dune Buggy and all it's variants (Sand Van, Dune Buggy Roadster, etc.)..
Henry J Gasser
Austin Coupe Gasser
Willys Gasser (chrome stacks, no blower)
My own custom interpretation of something that looks like the Monkee Mobile

and others (like the McLaren), as time and budget allows.

These won't be resin cast. These will all be mass-produced and injection molded in ABS plastic. Which means that your Super Modified body will survive a wall-shot or drop to the floor better than a resin car would. (reasonably priced replacement chrome pieces will be available, should they break)

I'm working on a new web-site right now and hope to it up and running in the next few weeks. The site will also have ordering information on the 2 car Speed Racer set which is due before the end of the year...

Dan

feel free to email me at [email protected] with any questions...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

lenny said:


> The plans are to offer my own 'T-Jet' chassis, but we'll have to see if I can get all the 'goodies' in it that I want (polymer mags, mean green-type arm or a variant of the Quadralam arm, copper electrical system and more...), and still keep the price low. I've run into some 'issues' with the factory and may need to outsource different parts of the chassis to various vendors. At this point, the chassis has a 50-50 chance of making it...
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...


 Very cool. Another chassis manufacturer is good news, as far as I'm concerned. If the chassis makes it, will you only offer it with the polymers and Mean Green and so forth, or would you consider also offering a "stock Tjet" for those of us who like the feel and speed of the old Aurora chassis? Will parts interchange with stock Tjets and/or JL, so we can "detune" and mix and match if we want? Something I really like about JL Tjets is that I can gear them down to Aurora Tjet gearing. I'm sure I'm in the minority on that, but I wonder how many other hobbyists do the same...

--rick


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> Very cool. Another chassis manufacturer is good news, as far as I'm concerned. If the chassis makes it, will you only offer it with the polymers and Mean Green and so forth, or would you consider also offering a "stock Tjet" for those of us who like the feel and speed of the old Aurora chassis? Will parts interchange with stock Tjets and/or JL, so we can "detune" and mix and match if we want? Something I really like about JL Tjets is that I can gear them down to Aurora Tjet gearing. I'm sure I'm in the minority on that, but I wonder how many other hobbyists do the same...
> 
> --rick


 Regarding the chassis, there are literally hundreds of thousands of stock 'detuned' JL chassis out there now. You can buy all you want off eBay







for roughly $3 to $5/ea. So there really is no incentive to produce yet another run-of-the-mill chassis. I want to offer something different. If it makes it to production at all (which is doubtful after reading some of the 'don't need, don't want' posts...), the plan is to offer it only with the 'performance' parts in it, while keeping the retail price under $20 for an RTR car. The underlying tone of the feedback I'm getting on this 'hotter' chassis is that it's not wanted, not needed, won't be bought. Maybe run-of-the-mill lousy performance is what everybody wants... 

Dan


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Lenny if you are dealing with the folks that make the Johnny Lightning chassis are you going to get the wheelbase problem fixed or are you going to have you bodies made to fit this chassis??

I wish you the very best of luck with this

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Am I the only one who can't see the pic of the McLaren test shot ?

Chet


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

red73mustang said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pic of the McLaren test shot ?
> 
> Chet


 I had to delete the pic to make room for other pics...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> The underlying tone of the feedback I'm getting on this 'hotter' chassis is that it's not wanted, not needed, won't be bought. Maybe run-of-the-mill lousy performance is what everybody wants...
> 
> Dan


Maybe you should make a magnet chassis or adapt this current chassis project so that it will take Tyco F1/Narrow bodies (and, by extension, Tomy & JL bodies with buddy clips)

I'm sure the magnet crowd would lap it up. I wonder if it would be possible to inlay the magnets in your current chassis project with pieces of neo above the track rails!!

Talking of which, I think you were they guy who made a Turbo motor with neo magnets, what ever happened to that project?, it was off the chain!

dw


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Maybe you should make a magnet chassis or adapt this current chassis project so that it will take Tyco F1/Narrow bodies (and, by extension, Tomy & JL bodies with buddy clips)
> 
> I'm sure the magnet crowd would lap it up. I wonder if it would be possible to inlay the magnets in your current chassis project with pieces of neo above the track rails!!
> 
> ...


 Hi Dean,
I posted this a few days ago in the 'Box Stock' sction under my Speed Racer Mockup thread:

'There is also a 'SRT-type' chassis on the board. It'll be a slimline chassis so it can take the F1 bodies, but there will be a body clip to allow the use of all the Magna Traction, XT and Tomy snap on bodies out there...'

This is the car that'll be using the neo can motor. Not sure yet if I'll offer it box stock with the neo motor or if it'll be an upgrade... The car will be able to use the existing electrical system tht the SRT and Turbo cars use.

Dan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> This is the car that'll be using the neo can motor. Not sure yet if I'll offer it box stock with the neo motor or if it'll be an upgrade... The car will be able to use the existing electrical system tht the SRT and Turbo cars use.
> 
> Dan


Could you sell me a couple of motors to try?
I'll check the other thread now, but maybe your magnet car deserves, in due course, a thread of it's own?

Keep up the good work Dan, I and many others are impressed...

dw


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

lenny said:


> Regarding the chassis, there are literally hundreds of thousands of stock 'detuned' JL chassis out there now. You can buy all you want off eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Dan, please don't take anything I said as negative, because it wasn't intended that way. I'm pretty sure I even posted that I'm ready to buy chassis like you described. I was just nosing around to see what else you might offer. Sounds to me like a lot of people here are pretty enthusiastic about your plans. Remember, all of us are enthusiasts, but all of us are different, and we would all push slightly different buttons if we were building our own dream cars on our own little personal Aurora assembly lines...

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> ....our own little personal Aurora assembly lines...
> 
> --rick


Sounds Yummy!


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> Hey Dan, please don't take anything I said as negative, because it wasn't intended that way. I'm pretty sure I even posted that I'm ready to buy chassis like you described. I was just nosing around to see what else you might offer. Sounds to me like a lot of people here are pretty enthusiastic about your plans. Remember, all of us are enthusiasts, but all of us are different, and we would all push slightly different buttons if we were building our own dream cars on our own little personal Aurora assembly lines...
> 
> --rick


 These following comments are not slams or insults and they are not pointed at any particular person; they are simply my observations. Without sounding too harsh here, nearly every idea I have put forth on these boards regarding ANY chassis (but especially a T-Jet) has been responded to in ways that I just sit back and scratch my head about...

A word about my magnet chassis... When I posted something a few months ago regarding a magnet chassis, some T-Jet people got all up in arms wondering why other folks need the 'crutch' of traction magnets.

You can't win... No wonder other manufacturers don't post on this or other BB's (unless it's their own board, like Wizzard), it's a no-win situation for them because they would be unable to satisfy everyones demands...

Unfortunately, the only responses and feedback that gets posted here are always from the same individuals. Many of them SEEM TO BE more aligned with stock T-Jets and not really interested in 'raising the bar', or perhaps creating another racing class like FRAY has done, only this time with hotter components. To them, the status quo of the current chassis is perfectly fine... If that's what floats your boat, so be it... Who am I to argue otherwise?

Truth be told, the T-Jet chassis is a manufacturing 'challenge'. There are too many parts that need to work together, and they are largely assembled by hand. That the car works at all out of the box is a minor miracle...

What does it cost to make these in China??? The tooling costs for a complete car is nearly $30,000. The bottom line cost of this chassis produced in China with the stock components similar to the JL car is around $2.00/ea. Minimum order quantities are between 30,000 and 50,000 pieces, depending upon what day you talk to the factory (this figure has changed 3 times for me in the past few weeks...). As you can see, the chassis alone is a considerable financial commitment and with so many available for so cheap, there is zero incentive to create yet another Aurora/JL clone.

In summary, I'm glad that I know where the line in the sand is concerning T-Jets. Otherwise I would have spent a considerable amount of money to bring to market a chassis that answers a question that no one has asked...

Dan


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Dan.

I think 20 bucks for a tuned chassis is a awesome Idea. I know some of the purists might not like it but then again you would have to look at pecentages. I for one have maybe if I am lucky 25 spare chasiss, these will not last to the horn blows so to speak so I for one would be looking for more. Plus a decent racing chassi that you don't have to rip apart the minute you get it home just so it doesn't bunny hop all over the track would only improve the nature of the hobby. ( Don't get me wrong guys keep the flames to your selfs I am a heck of a lot bigger LOL) But Tjets may have revieved the hobby but if I had no working knowledge of slots I would have said what a pile of crude and left the hobby again. frankly they are way to poorly made ( Although I have seen posts saying its improving) Ya well I heard that story about windows 98 too then 2000 then xp and now what ever MS is going to have the world beta test for them next. lol..So If you can build a chassis sell it for 20 bucks you have my support I won't by 10,000 ,myself but I can see picking up a couple f cases to see me through to my judgement day and I think I am a average slot head, who just loves the hobby for the hobby side of it, not a collector not a huge racer ( would be but ya get tired racing yourself all the time..) So I am just happy to see you wanting to do a quality product. and one kids can open slap thier favorite body on and race each other like we ALL did once upon a time. peace and love brothers...


Coach


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

coach61 said:


> Hi Dan.
> 
> I think 20 bucks for a tuned chassis is a awesome Idea. I know some of the purists might not like it but then again you would have to look at pecentages. I for one have maybe if I am lucky 25 spare chasiss, these will not last to the horn blows so to speak so I for one would be looking for more. Plus a decent racing chassi that you don't have to rip apart the minute you get it home just so it doesn't bunny hop all over the track would only improve the nature of the hobby. ( Don't get me wrong guys keep the flames to your selfs I am a heck of a lot bigger LOL) But Tjets may have revieved the hobby but if I had no working knowledge of slots I would have said what a pile of crude and left the hobby again. frankly they are way to poorly made ( Although I have seen posts saying its improving) Ya well I heard that story about windows 98 too then 2000 then xp and now what ever MS is going to have the world beta test for them next. lol..So If you can build a chassis sell it for 20 bucks you have my support I won't by 10,000 ,myself but I can see picking up a couple f cases to see me through to my judgement day and I think I am a average slot head, who just loves the hobby for the hobby side of it, not a collector not a huge racer ( would be but ya get tired racing yourself all the time..) So I am just happy to see you wanting to do a quality product. and one kids can open slap thier favorite body on and race each other like we ALL did once upon a time. peace and love brothers...
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your comments, Coach. For the record, the $20 for the complete RTR car with body is on the high side, I was hoping to be more in line with the MSRP of the JL/RC2/TL cars...

Dan


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

lenny said:


> Thank you for your comments, Coach. For the record, the $20 for the complete RTR car with body is on the high side, I was hoping to be more in line with the MSRP of the JL/RC2/TL cars...
> 
> Dan


WOW! Okthen 3 cases lol....excellent hope you have much success...


Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm in total awe of *anyone* who is in a position to put something significant back into the hobby and *actually does something about it*. Yeah, most of us are on the consumption side of the equation and we have the freedom to vote with our wallets when it comes time to evaluate the merit of someone else's effort. But the mere fact that we have something like a new slot car or track piece available to make a purchase decision on is nothing short of amazing considering this is a niche hobby involving something that the general public knows little to nothing about. It is these 1 in a 1000 decicated individuals, like Dan, who are helping to keep the hobby alive. The folks who organize the shows, the hobby shop and track owners who host major race events, and the decicated basement racers who talk the hobby up to their friends and neighbors all help keep the hobby alive. The cars may be tiny, but the dedication and commitment of these 1 in a 1000 contributors is huge. 

For the life of me I don't know why some people seem to relish putting a negative spin on the hobby. I can only shake my head and wonder when I hear someone seriously bashing one form of racing or another. I love the fact that we have such a wide range and variety of racing in our hobby. If I like racing magnet cars (which I do) no amount of brow beating or refrigerator magnet inspired negativity is going to persuade me otherwise. Likewise if I like racing TJets (which I do) no amount negative comments about them is going to change my mind. It isn't a zero sum game, we are free to pick and choose what we like and what form and type of racing and collecting we wish to participate in and it doesn't take anything away from anyone. It's all good. All I can say is that I've never found a type of racing that I didn't think was fun with a group of racers that were all enjoying it to the utmost. Go to a track on a Saturday afternoon and see the Moms and Dads with their kids and try to tell them they aren't having fun because of the type of car they are running. Yeah right. I've also found that most of the fearless demons that you see jousting in online boards are paper tigers and when you meet them in person they are regular folk who wouldn't utter a dissenting opinion in a group of two or more. The vast majority of slot car people, those standing in front of a track with controller in hand, are not aligned with any particular camp and are among the nicest people you will ever meet.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> The vast majority of slot car people, those standing in front of a track with controller in hand, are not aligned with any particular camp and are among the nicest people you will ever meet.


Well said, from shows to buying and selling cars to racing, slot car guys are among the best.(i raced with one or 2 sore losers, and I think in my 5 years of ebay selling dealt with 3 whiners, not bad)


----------

